# Чем смазать кнопки и клавиши?



## fennixx (25 Сен 2012)

помогите пожалуйста! Чем можно смазать кнопки чтоб они не западали? Инструмент долгое время не использовался, а сейчас есть необходимость пользоваться инструментом, но не получается.


----------



## Евгений51 (26 Сен 2012)

*fennixx[/b
Если не хотите испортить инструмент, то не делайе этого.( можно графитом, но лучше найти причину. )Скорее всего это сырость.*


----------



## fennixx (30 Сен 2012)

Спасибо!


----------

